
How to sign up for TSA PreCheck - evo_9
http://www.businessinsider.com/how-to-sign-up-for-tsa-precheck-2015-7?op=1
======
makecheck
The very existence of any "fast lane" should automatically call into question
every single security procedure that is disabled by the fast lane.

After all, there is not a single criterion for TSA PreCheck that couldn't be
met by someone wishing to do harm. Proof of citizenship, etc.? (Right, because
none of the thousands of people currently in prison are citizens.) Fee
required? (Sure, because terrorists couldn't possibly come up with the cash.)
And so on.

Since someone with ill intent would clearly be capable of achieving TSA
PreCheck status and bypassing some of the checks, the passable "security"
checks therefore _must not be important by definition_ and should be
automatically discontinued.

The really sad thing is, I've observed that it bypasses the ultra-expensive
scanners in most situations too. So they're essentially admitting not only
that a lot of their checks waste time but that the things they spent obscene
amounts of money on are also not necessary.

------
na85
Hello, we are the TSA. We are a massive, sprawling government bureaucracy that
has never caught a single terrorist. We know airport security is a massive
pain in the ass for no discernible reason and no tangible benefit to your
security as a traveller.

If you would only pay us a small recurring fee, we will agree to hassle you
less and speed you through this line-up.

